# Frustrated by delay and global visas



## eoinharry (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi there, Just wondering if anyone has any advice or experience on Federal skilled worker visa timescale.

Myself and my wife have applied through global visas and all documents were officially sent of by them in late feb. We were verbally assured that stage 1 of visa application takes no longer than 3 months. We are now at 5 months and seems to be no sign of stage 1 approval. Our situation is pretty clear cut as both our skills were on the list before June 26 changes were made.

I would like to ask also if there are any ways of checking stage 1 progress and perhaps if hiring an immigration consultant was a waste of time.

Many thanks

Eoin


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I would say through our experience and other applicants ,yes they are a waste of time and money, they simply act as a message carrier, they fact that you have employed them doesnt give you any priority on the list. If you decide to contact the commision it may slow your process, there is a mssive back log of applicants and new applicants are being put on hold until the log jam loosens so to speak, by all means contact your reps and question them, I have spoken with others who changed reps and found that the process quickened but this is extra cost to you. Watever you do best of luck.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

eoinharry said:


> Hi there, Just wondering if anyone has any advice or experience on Federal skilled worker visa timescale.
> 
> Myself and my wife have applied through global visas and all documents were officially sent of by them in late feb. We were verbally assured that stage 1 of visa application takes no longer than 3 months. We are now at 5 months and seems to be no sign of stage 1 approval. Our situation is pretty clear cut as both our skills were on the list before June 26 changes were made.
> 
> ...


Patient Man is correct in his comments re hiring consultants. You can attempt to determine your application status at https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/?app=ecas&lang=en
Have you asked Global why it's taking so long? The may well try to bull**** you.


----------



## Alchemist-01 (Jul 15, 2010)

Auld Yin... thank you for that link, I've just checked the status of our application. It's still 'In Process' and was started on the 19th of September 2007.

I wonder if the speeded up system is actually going to speed up the process at all. There seems to be such a backlog of applications. Canada is certainly the place to be!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I think you will find it will stay in process until you have landed , i am waiting for the families visas to arrive and it always shows the same message, it is just a waiting game which can be frustrating but hopefully worth while 
Regards Patient Man


----------



## gemvv (Jul 18, 2010)

eoinharry said:


> Myself and my wife have applied through global visas and all documents were officially sent of by them in late feb. We were verbally assured that stage 1 of visa application takes no longer than 3 months. We are now at 5 months and seems to be no sign of stage 1 approval. Our situation is pretty clear cut as both our skills were on the list before June 26 changes were made.
> 
> 
> Eoin


In my opinion Global Visas are useless, they take your money and assure you that they will get the job done, but months passed with no word and I had to keep calling them for status on my case. This is not an instance relating to Canada, but I thought if I let you know what happened with them it might make you decide you can do this probably better and quicker on your own. They assured my husband I could enter the UK and they would get the necessary paperwork through after I had landed, but after months of calling them to find out what was going on with few answers from them, the HOme Office advised I had to return to SA with paperwork that had to be completed on that side, and then fly back and re-enter the UK formally after the necessary documents had been stamped. Global Visas had little to comment at this point and wanted nothing to do with the extra flight costs I had to incurr. In my opinion they will tell you anything to get your business, regardless of what the actual outcome may be. We are now Canadian Permanents Residents and insisted on submitting the Skilled worker application ourselves as we have already been burned once by 'agencies' offering to help and make your life easier! We fly to Calgary September to start our new lives and cant wait!!


----------



## eoinharry (Sep 23, 2009)

*Thankyou for advice*

Thanks again for the words of advice much appreciated. I quess its probably best to sit tight until the backlog of applicants get processed and see how its goes. I wonder if is worth while making contact with the Candaian visa off office in London to request status of appliciation.

Thanks again 

Eoinharry


----------



## gemvv (Jul 18, 2010)

eoinharry said:


> Thanks again for the words of advice much appreciated. I quess its probably best to sit tight until the backlog of applicants get processed and see how its goes. I wonder if is worth while making contact with the Candaian visa off office in London to request status of appliciation.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Eoinharry


You can do but I doubt whether they will answer you if its still in process due to general delays - although having said that, they did reply to us when we emailed to ask if they had received notification of our change of address. Good luck!


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

eoinharry said:


> Thanks again for the words of advice much appreciated. I quess its probably best to sit tight until the backlog of applicants get processed and see how its goes. I wonder if is worth while making contact with the Candaian visa off office in London to request status of appliciation.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Eoinharry


I Eoin,

From my experience i would go down the DIY route - I dont think the agencies help or make it any afster as long as you follow the requirements asked. It can be frustrating waiting but you just need to be patient, checking your status on line does'nt give you any real indication until you are later in the process. Once they conatct you for final information, howvere, it goes through very quickly - I think we waited for about 6 months before they made any contact, albeit this was just before the fast track came in. The website normlly gives details of current wait times and in our experience these were on the heavy side - so have hope!

All the best, hope it works out, and let me know when you are on your way!
Any luck making contact on the job front?

Ian


----------



## bling202 (Aug 26, 2009)

google global visas complaints and read all the 3 articles published about them by the mirror newspaper


----------



## koopmaster (May 15, 2011)

*global visa are USELESS*

I have just logged onto my visa application that global visa are supposed to be managing (176 2009 application) 

they have not upload any documents in 3 years. its no wonder my application never got picked up.. absolutely livid with them, they are a waste of time. Its the worse mistake I ever made paying them money to do my case. 

Now I want to get my forms back from them and upload them and take over my application. 

Does anyone know what form to fill in and who to send it to?


----------



## bling202 (Aug 26, 2009)

*global visas*

koomp

If I was you I would take them to small claims court and sue them to get your money back as they havent picked up your application. print the screen where it shows they done nothing and take them to court


----------

